# Bridgeport Knee??



## tpic402 (May 12, 2016)

Quick question can I remove Bridgeport knee,table and saddle while leaving head and ram on without fear of unit falling over.


----------



## JimDawson (May 12, 2016)

I don't think you can remove the knee without removing the ram, not enough clearance to pull it up.  Having said that, I guess you could rotate the turret 90° to get clearance.  The machine would be pretty top heavy at that point and the mass would be hanging over the side.  Not sure if there is enough mass in the base to overcome that.  I would be more comfortable removing the turret, it's just 4 bolts.


----------



## timvercoe (May 15, 2016)

Maybe support the machine from over head and like Jim says rotate the turret 90 deg but to be safe it would be best to remove the turret.  BP's are very top heavy to begin with.  

Tim


----------



## Uglydog (May 15, 2016)

timvercoe said:


> Maybe support the machine from over head and like Jim says rotate the turret 90 deg but to be safe it would be best to remove the turret.  BP's are very top heavy to begin with.
> 
> Tim



Good call!
Tethering her to a rafter can save huge a whole bunch of gut wrenching metal trauma.
Watching a machine tip over only takes a few seconds, but seems like hours. 
Hope it never happens to you.
Whatever you do don't attempt to catch her.

Daryl
MN


----------



## BGHansen (May 15, 2016)

+1 on supporting the ram of the mill from above.  Or, just pull it from the mill before removing the knee.  If you're worried it might be a problem, save yourself some sleepless nights and do the extra work.  You'll forget in a year from now that you pulled the head, but if it dumped over you'd never forget it.

Bruce


----------



## 4GSR (May 15, 2016)

At least pull the head from the ram.  The ran should move back far enough back to work the knee off the column.  If not, turn it 90 degrees.  I would also suggest removing the table and saddle from the knee before removing.  Things could get exciting trying to rasel that complete sub-assembly from the column or base of the mill.  You wind up bending handles/shafts in the process of the fall.  Work safely what ever you do!  Lot of good comments given above, too!


----------



## timvercoe (May 15, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Good call!
> Tethering her to a rafter can save huge a whole bunch of gut wrenching metal trauma.
> Watching a machine tip over only takes a few seconds, but seems like hours.
> Hope it never happens to you.
> ...


I watched mine tip over trying to move it on skates.  It fell on the power feed drive which broke the pinch screw for the back lash adjustment, and knocked the power feed off.  Best way it could have happened, (If it had to happen) didn't break any thing beyond repair and the knee still runs up and down the Z with our any run out. I was sick for days, until after the repairs were made.


----------



## Uglydog (May 15, 2016)

Skates certainly raise the machine higher. 
Some seem to opt for pipe or solid pin rollers. They seem to work well until they don't. 
Going slow and methodical seems to be the best option.

Take the head off.

Daryl
MN


----------



## timvercoe (May 17, 2016)

I made some funny skate kinda things using all thread, nuts, alternator (used) bearings.  One of the nuts was welded to a piece of angle iron.  The bearing pinched between the nut with the angle iron and a nut on the out side.  Two of these set ups on one piece of all thread which become adjustable in and out so the base of the machine sits between.  The bearings become the wheels.  Then another of this set up at the other end of the machine.  The machine is only lifted about 1.5 inches off the floor.  The set up is very forgiving of uneven floors, and roughness.  You can just kinda pry the machine along, if the floor is smooth, it will roll easily.  If disaster strikes and a set up slips out machine only drops about an inch, no big deal.  I've told my self that some day I would start a thread with pictures...........

Tim


----------



## tpic402 (May 17, 2016)

Moved a couple by using 1/2 inch black iron pipe,   removed head from mill figured it would be to darn expensive if it fell over.


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Why not anchor it to the floor?


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 17, 2016)

Tipping was not a problem. It was aligning  and lowering without binding and possibly cracking the dovetails.  It will be that much worse with the table and saddle attached.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2016)

That's a nice SWEEET looking 2J you have there!


----------

